# Investor from India



## BusyGuy (Jun 17, 2018)

I am from India, looking forward to invest in dubai or setup my own business in dubai. I need advices from people who are living here from long time and have good insights of market existing here. I also looking forward to employ some people with strong businesses acumen. 

Ps: suggestionsare welcome. If any Indian in this forum, do connect with me. Need help.


----------

